# First pig with bow



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*tha hubby is bow hunting only lost out on the deer lease this year so*
*he has gone out with couple friends a set up 3 feeders i site each they are gun hunters one guy got a buck 2 mths ago anyway they were out yesterday about 20 started raisingcane coming into feede one was est.about 400lbs but one of the guys had seen him an kinda wanted to take him so Dave picked out a bbq size little 60 lb took a good shot & it carried on a few sec. an dropped right there he was a happy camper when he called BBQ this weekend nice FAT piggy*


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

congrats on a nice piggy


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on a nice looking pig.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Good pig, Congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Perfect size for a bbq job well done


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job! Nice size for the pit!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> Good job! Nice size for the pit!


*Yep shes all cleaned up & in tha frig out in tha shop chillin till sat *
*BBQ is on :texasflag *


----------

